# Widend steelies on mk4



## banslax10 (Jul 4, 2008)

How wide of steelies could I run on a mk4 without working the fenders? If anyone is running steelies let me know and/ or show some pics.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Widend steelies on mk4 (banslax10)*

not my cars so i have no info


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)




----------



## redeye (Jun 26, 2003)

*Re: (tr.:R)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tr.:R* »_









what r those^^^?


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

im pretty sure they are diamond racing wheels, but like i said, not my car.


----------

